# canon 5D mark 2



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.canon.com/moon/en/index.html

http://www.canon.co.uk/

... teasers!


----------



## brandon5069 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm selling most of my gear and buying a 5d mkI...

the mkII should be crzy good!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

The full specs are out - 21MP!!!

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/eos5dm2/specifications.html


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

There's a multi-page preview on dpreview as well. Autofocus is pretty weak, but other than that it seems like it has all the features. $2700 list price, body only.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I owned a 1Ds Mk II for about a month. All of those extra megapixels are not what they're cracked up to be.


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

holy crap!
is it out already?
i want one


----------



## brandon5069 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> I owned a 1Ds Mk II for about a month. All of those extra megapixels are not what they're cracked up to be.


It's not about the megapixels for me...it's much more about the 1Ds being Full Frame.

FF + L glass = :drool:

I can't wait to pair my 24-70L with a 5d.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

this camera looks to be absolutely outrageous... here's an HD movie short, shot entirely with this new body.

http://downloads.canon.com/CDLC/Reverie_Final_Cut2_midres.m4v

this is probably the greatest consumer-level digital camera that has ever been produced. a full-size sensor, incredible low-light performance, and the list goes on and on.

thanks to all the nikon faithful whose competition made this product even remotely possible at this price level.

the sound you hear is the bar being kicked up about 5 notches... :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

brandon5069 said:


> It's not about the megapixels for me...it's much more about the 1Ds being Full Frame.
> 
> FF + L glass = :drool:
> 
> I can't wait to pair my 24-70L with a 5d.


The images from my 1D Mk III are superior to those that I took with my FF 1Ds Mk II.

As I implied, hype is hype.


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

how does 5d mk2 compare to 1dsmk3 as the pixel size is the same?









we could expect really good sharpness?


----------

